# Grille Emblem



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

I was kind of curious to see what people liked on their grille... i think i am going to take off the hamburger but i am not completely sure...


----------



## BilboFraggins (Mar 14, 2003)

*SER Badge...*

Is there any way short of ordering one from my dealer to get a new SER badge to put on my front grille? Are there different sizes available and any idea on cost?
thanks


----------



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

i took it off yesterday i think it looks very good without it... but from far away it appears as if there is no grille at all


----------



## Scissors (Mar 24, 2003)

All of this talk of hamburgers is making me hungry.

I say leave it. The Nissan badge is one of the more handsome badges out there.


----------



## White02Spec (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: SER Badge...*



BilboFraggins said:


> *Is there any way short of ordering one from my dealer to get a new SER badge to put on my front grille? Are there different sizes available and any idea on cost?
> thanks *


I got mine from the dealer. There are two sizes. The big one was bout $14 and the small one was about $10 if I remember right. Not too expensive.


----------



## BilboFraggins (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info, I'm planning on replacing my black grilles with chrome and swapping to the ser badge. Are all the grilles color matched to the car? My Spec is Black and the black grilles just fade into the front of the car you can't really see the grilles unless you're up close.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

Well, mine needs "hamburger helper"... it's been loose on the grille and rattling slightly ever since the car was new. Think I'll give it a shot a RTV from the back to secure... don't really mind how it looks.



JoshT138 said:


> *I was kind of curious to see what people liked on their grille... i think i am going to take off the hamburger but i am not completely sure... *


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey,
Some people debadge the front grill and remove both the SE-R emblems on the side of their car. they then use one of the side emblems to put on the front grille. it's free, and some people thinks it looks better without the emblem on the side.


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

Hey josh i debadged and put the larger SE-R on mine and i think it looks really good, like it belongs so it doesnt look ricer in my opinion..... good luck


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i ordered a smaller one before the bigger rear ones went on sale and i think it looks a bit better. i think it looks more similar in size and porportion to the GT-R on Skylines. i dunno, just what i think, but definatley replace with a se-r badge though, personally, i think it should have came that way. click on my signiture and tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

holy moly it's an old thread ressurection!


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Debadged the whole car.


----------



## TigerScorpion (Jul 15, 2002)

de-badge the whole car...why advertise for free.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

This thread inspired me. Now I am gonna either debadge or most likely put an SE-R logo where the Nissan used to be. I havent seen any like that in person in Baltimore so it would be pretty cool.


----------



## tedjr1 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Se-r Grille Color*

I do not see an answer to post of earlier question .

I think they are all black not color coded to car .


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

NickZac said:


> This thread inspired me. Now I am gonna either debadge or most likely put an SE-R logo where the Nissan used to be. I havent seen any like that in person in Baltimore so it would be pretty cool.


Doing that to mine in a few weeks. Question Nick? You don't live or work around Canton do you? I've seen a sliver 02 Spec V around where I work. Just wondering.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Doing that to mine in a few weeks. Question Nick? You don't live or work around Canton do you? I've seen a sliver 02 Spec V around where I work. Just wondering.


Nah, I'm up in Towson/Lutherville area but I go to skool at UMBC. My SE-R is red.

edit: you just gonna romove the Nissan logo conventionally with a butane lighter?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Nah, I'm up in Towson/Lutherville area but I go to skool at UMBC. My SE-R is red.
> 
> edit: you just gonna romove the Nissan logo conventionally with a butane lighter?


Heat gun and pull


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

No matter what way you do it, it has to be heated off somehow, rite? I have never seen a post here on any other way.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Pretty much. Pulling on it will only break the clips on the grill IIRC. You could try just pulling on a really hot day and see what happens. Personally I'd like my grill still in tack after I do it


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Pretty much. Pulling on it will only break the clips on the grill IIRC. You could try just pulling on a really hot day and see what happens. Personally I'd like my grill still in tack after I do it


I hear that. Are you mounting an SE-R emblem too and what are you using to mount it, im considering using Apoxy.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

NickZac said:


> I hear that. Are you mounting an SE-R emblem too and what are you using to mount it, im considering using Apoxy.


Yeah gonna go with the 3''. Haven't thought about that yet but that sounds like a pretty safe bet. Should be able to get it off in the future if you wanted to.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

vector03 said:


> Yeah gonna go with the 3''. Haven't thought about that yet but that sounds like a pretty safe bet. Should be able to get it off in the future if you wanted to.


Get me my 3 inch SE-R emblem at nationwide for 24 bucks. I am dying to mount it but i need a butane lighter or heat gun.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

1. Screw Nationwide...they suck
2. You can get one on Ebay for probably $15 shipped


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Nationwide does suck, I agree. But I had the yearning to get one today, I dunno why. Their was a Yellow V outside for service and I was holding it up and comparing and the owner said it looked pretty sick. Since my car is red, the contrast should kick ass.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

That's true it would...I also hear a guy on here talking about trying to get a couple LED lights drilled into the "R" in the logo so it would glow red at night. Sounded like a cool idea


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

vector03 said:


> That's true it would...I also hear a guy on here talking about trying to get a couple LED lights drilled into the "R" in the logo so it would glow red at night. Sounded like a cool idea


That would be sweet and highly original.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"I say leave it. The Nissan badge is one of the more handsome badges out there."_

Oy!! I could not agree less. 

If you look at Honda, Acura, Lexus, Toyota, Mercedes, etc ... all have nicer looking badges than the Nissan "hamburger." Gawd, it's hideous ... and they make them so HUGE on so many models ... like the Frontier truck or the back of the Quest minivan. 

From a distance, the back of the Quest looks like a UFO bearing down on a soccer mom and her kids. 

I was thinking of taking off my grill emblem. Almost did it a half dozen times over the past year. I'm afraid that the front of the car will look terribly bland, however. I've only seen one local car without a grill badge. Definitely looked different.

Still can't decide ... so I end up doing nothing.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Bror Jace said:


> _"I say leave it. The Nissan badge is one of the more handsome badges out there."_
> 
> Oy!! I could not agree less.
> 
> ...


I have always thought the NISSAN doughnut on the front was a little large, so I figure a SE-R emblem would look good. Yesterday I saw a older haundai with at least 4 GT-R badges on it. That is when I calll overkill.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

haha. 
moving along
ive totally debadged my car (minus the hamburger on the trunk, which i will be taking off prob tomorrow when its not raining)
its not that im not proud of my b15 (i am, i sh*t on hondas all the time)...i just want something different. with my ghetto grille and 99% debadged-ness...people turn their heads, look at my car, and they're like "damn thats hot what is that"...but they're stupid and they dont kno, which makes me look even better


----------

